# Tripower idling issue



## bowdown232 (Oct 12, 2014)

Need help!!
New to tripower but main carb issue as the idle screw was not hitting the fast idle cam so I adjusted that but now it is not idling at all. Meaning the idle cam just opens. I adjusted the choke and that appears to be working. I also checked the vacuum parts but the rest is beyond my expertise.

Thanks all!


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Bow down, you will get it and forgive me if I tell you something you already know, just cuts down on a lot of questions so we can summarize. idle has two separate places or modes.

Hot and cold. To help you get it right you have to understand they really operate distinctly. The fast idle cam and choke are part of the cold idle operation to get the engine going and warmed up. Once it is hot, they no longer play a role and the carb a 2 jet idles off the idle circuit controlled by the two front mixture screws.

You have to have it running to adjust idle of course, and I like to get the hot idle, normal running mixture set right and later set up the choke and fast idle cam. Normally, find the two mixture screws on the bottom front of carb. Lightly turn in clockwise to seat and back out 1 & 1/2 turns. You start there for hot idle.

Of course to get it warmed up first you may have to turn the fast idle screw in and get the car to temperature, 185 degrees thermostat. Then see if you can back off that fast idle screw to not touch at all and idle. Using slight turns on both mixture screws, keeping them in sync.

Once that is set you ca n adjust choke and fast idle for cold idle operations and just follow factory directions which are EZ to find on the web. Other carbs must have the throttle valves closed and no air leaks, timing comes in to play as well, but get her running first!

Good luck, lots of guys on here will help you!


----------



## bowdown232 (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks a lot for that explanation. Makes sense to me as I have not adjusted the mixture yet. However, I have only had it 3 weeks which is when I first found the idle to be sticking. So, I will warm it up to 180-190 first. Any suggestion if it still dies after that?

Thanks again,

Alan


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

What engine is your tri-pwr on? What year tri-pwr? Is this a true Pontiac tri-pwr or a made up tri -pwr from random carbs?


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

If the car runs and you drove it before, it has fuel, spark and compression so the first step is to get it running at idle even if a little fast, so you can then warm it up and make adjustments. A little carb cleaner might free up sticking parts, throttle valve, choke etc, let it dissipate before you fire it up.

you can lose the choke and you can use the fast idle screw just a little to get it to run up to temperature.

It does fire right? it just dies?


----------



## bowdown232 (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks for the quick replies all..it is an original tripower from a 1965 GTO(luckily). It now sits on a pontiac 400 block however.


----------



## bowdown232 (Oct 12, 2014)

It was running just fine aside after I changed plugs and adjusted timing. The issue came when I adjusted choke and had to move the idle screw back a little bc it wasn't hitting on the idle cam. Now, I start it, idle screw pops off the cam and the fast idle just stays open.

Thanks,

Alan


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Alan; So it sounds like it may be just your fast idle adjustment. Which is only during cold operation. Here are some jpegs that may help, should be similar. You can google those Rochester 2 jet adjustments.

So if your GTO idles ok hot, and stalls cold it is choke or fast idle cam adjustment. When it slips off the cam and stalls when it is cold means it or the choke is not set right. For a few minutes on a cold start, they are in play and gradually come off.

then hot idle or curb idle is in play sans choke and fast idle.

Check the adjustment against the diagram, the fast idle screw is only holding the throttle plate open just a hair until the engine warms, if it won't run you can turn it in to open the throttle plate so it will. you have to watch the emp and not let the engine warm too much when setting it cold.

I am sure some of the gang are carb experts and could help some more.

You will get it, a tach hooked up can help you get the idle cold and hot set right as well.:thumbsup::thumbsup:

It takes some trial and error and a tach to get the sweet spot! temperature is important as below 70 choke is normally in play and above not.

Let us know how you do!:eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2:


----------

